# Water, water, water



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

first, if my fresh water for the 20% change is room temperature, is it going to be too cold for when i put it in or should it be fine?

Also, how do you guys with bigger tanks change your water, assuming it's chlorinated. My tank is a 30 gallon so i can use a 5 gallon bucket which is almost 20 percent but what they hell do you guys use? Only think I could see working in the thing that hooks up to your tap to add 15+ gallons but my water is chlorinated and I want a 125 gallon tank or so.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

For smaller tanks use chlorine remover added directly to the bucket when mixing water of the right temp, this removes chloramine as well as only chlorine.
Larger tanks can have the removed added directly to the tank as it's being filled.


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

uhhhhhh, soooo can I add 20% of the new stuff at room temperature. i'm sure the 80% of the water won't drop that drastically in temp if the 20% is room temperature (been sitting over night with added chlorine remover and bio goo shizen)


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

yeah, should be fine


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

great. i was waiting on this thread to do it, going to do my first water change... wish me luck.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Invest in a Python Syphon. Beats using pails. Plus you can control the temp and throw your conditioner in the tank b4 refill. will take you 5 minutes to do water change, gravel vac and refill with the python


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

how do you get rid of the chlorine though?

and how long can some of these ones reach? the closest sink is 25+ feet away


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> how do you get rid of the chlorine though? and how long can some of these ones reach? the closest sink is 25+ feet away


I use a water conditioner (it removes chlorine and breaks the chloramine bond, Super Strength Tap Water Conditioner by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals). Pythons can
be purchased in various lengths , 25' to 100' , plus you can add extentions if needed.


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

but don't they attach to your tap and fill your tank? where in there are you adding the conditioner stuff?

I mean unless you add it in after you fill the tank but that doesn't sound too healthy.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that python sounds cool im doin ti the hard way with a one gallon pitcher

and on a big tank (mine is 100gal) i dont think 20% water change will affect

the temp to much but i get the water close and add the dechlorine stuff as i fill

up again


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

i'd like the water to sit with teh conditioner in it over night to have it room temp. so i don't want bigger than a 90 gallon so i can just use several 5 gallon buckets. damn i'm glad i only have a 30 for now lol


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

When you use a Python you just put the dechlor in the tank itself before refilling. It neutralizes the chlorine immediately. 
A regular dechlorinator does NOT remove chloramines. It just neutralizes the chlorine and the ammonia is released. Depending on circumstances, that can be a bad thing as it could possibly cause an ammonia spike, especially in a large heavily stocked tank.


----------

